
Otto: First Impressions - hannesvdvreken
http://blog.madewithlove.be/post/otto-first-impressions/
======
ericclemmons
This write-up makes me want to check out Otto again.

Initially, I checked it out but found that, with Node projects, a VM feels
heavy and bloated, especially with boot times and constantly recompiling.

For LAMP projects, this is par for the course, it seems.

